# Removing 66 body from frame



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am about to attempt lifting the body of my 66 lemans from the frame so I can prep and paint the firewall and frame. The car was running and driving until I decided to do this so the engine, transmission, gas tank, break lines etc. are still attached. I don't think I'll have any trouble disconnecting the wiring harness, break lines and accelerator line, but I have no idea how to disconnect the steering column or what to do with the floor shifter (automatic turbo 400). I am hoping I don't have to completely remove the shifter from the transmission because I don't want to take the chance of screwing up the transmission. Can anyone tell me how to go about this and the removal of the steering column? Also will I have to remove the gas tank or rear suspension or anything like that? I am hoping to do as little disassembly of the mechanical parts as possible so that I can put the body back on and and get back to driving the car in little to no time. Any help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On the steering you can remove the bolts from the rag joint just above the gear box without removing the column, transmission is controlled by a cable which can be disconnected as well as the kick-down wire, you should not have to remove the shifter. 

Before doing anything I would attempt to remove the 2 body bolts attached to the trunk floor braces. If the cage nuts break and spin you now will have a major project on your hands.

JMHO


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the reply. I will be attempting this today. The goal is to get the body off this weekend. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I got the body separated from the frame today. I gotta say it was quite nerve racking, knowing how old the bolts and bushings were and hoping none of them broke or spun around in the body mounts. Luckily none of that happened and all 14 bolts (seems like and excessive amount to me) came out quite easily with an air powered impact gun and lots of deep creep lubricant. The body is resting on a hoist right now, I will roll the frame out and place the body on a stand as soon as I get the stand built. I'm just grateful I have the opportunity to use my friends body shop and tools.


----------

